# Any Pinarello Experts???



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

I am considering adding a Pinarello to my collection, however the pinarello usa site isnt very informative......

I was just wondering what models use different higher/lower grade carbons, and what models excel in what areas.

Obviously the Dogma is the Best Carbon and most refined/pure race bike, but what about the Paris, Kobh, FP, etc.


I am farmiliar with Cannondale, and their system is:
Super Six EVO----Pure race bike
SuperSix---little heavier, not as refined, "Club racer oriented" 
CAAD10----Alum frame, "Crit machine"
Synapse----Recreational Roadbike, still has a little performance built in.

How does pinarellos models stack up like the above example?

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

jon,

here is a review i did back in July when in Treviso to see the 2012 line. This should answer a majority of your questions. By no means am i saying a Cannondale is not a good bike but probably can't be compared to any of the Pinarello carbons unless there are asymetrics in the frame which is doubtful. A complete Pairs is a great option for someone that can't quite "justify" a Dogma2. However if you can afford the best I would go with the Dogma 2.

Pinarello Bicycles.


----------



## ejabbale (May 28, 2011)

I am thinking of purchasing a Dogma 2 and am debating between a 53cm and 54cm. I currently have a Cervelo R3 54cm and while analyzing the geometry of the dogma and my fit, it seems that the 54cm will actually be the way to go but I'd like some reassurance on this. I can provide more detail if needed.

Thanks!


----------



## minoberi (Sep 19, 2011)

I had a 2008 R3-SL 54cm and I jumped over to the 50cm Dogma 2 as it has a 52.5cm top tube and a 2.5cm setback. Look closly at what you have ejabbale as the sizing between the two are very different.


----------



## ejabbale (May 28, 2011)

Thank you for the response, I have a 2011 R3 54cm so the geometry is a bit different than the R3-SL. Here is my reasoning and let me know if you agree or see it differently:

54cm R3 top tube: 54.8cm
54cm Dogma top tube: 55cm

R3 Stack: 55.5cm
Dogma Stack: 56cm

R3 Head Tube Length: 14.8cm
Dogma Head Tube Length: 15.7cm

R3 Reach: 37.8cm
Dogma Reach: 38.3cm

Obviously there are more measurements but I think this one most closely resembles the fit I have achieved on my R3. The 53cm and 51.5cm Dogma have larger discrepancies in relation to the R3. What are your thoughts, do you think I am looking at this properly? I really appreciate the help!

Eric


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm 5.8 and have a 33 inseam and just ordered a 51.5 Dogma 2. My current bike is a 55cm Pinarello Prince and it was to big for me. I had a 100mm stem and not that much Seat post shown. 3 out of 4 Pinarello dealer told me to go with the 51.5 after going over my measurements with me. Can't wait to get it and build it up.


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

Frankie13 said:


> I'm 5.8 and have a 33 inseam and just ordered a 51.5 Dogma 2. My current bike is a 55cm Pinarello Prince and it was to big for me. I had a 100mm stem and not that much Seat post shown. 3 out of 4 Pinarello dealer told me to go with the 51.5 after going over my measurements with me. Can't wait to get it and build it up.


Out of curiosity, what do you plan to do with that 55 Prince?

PM me if you are interested in discussing a potential sell, because I might have your buyer.


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

askmass said:


> Out of curiosity, what do you plan to do with that 55 Prince?
> 
> PM me if you are interested in discussing a potential sell, because I might have your buyer.


I'm selling the frame. I did sent you a PM

Cheers


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

ejabbale said:


> I am thinking of purchasing a Dogma 2 and am debating between a 53cm and 54cm. I currently have a Cervelo R3 54cm and while analyzing the geometry of the dogma and my fit, it seems that the 54cm will actually be the way to go but I'd like some reassurance on this. I can provide more detail if needed.
> 
> Thanks!


Pinas run on the big side. 

I'm 5'10" and ride a 56cm Moots Vamoots and a Large WIlier Cento1. My Dogma is a 55cm and it fits great. If possible, try to throw a leg over a few different sizes before you buy.


----------

